# Kilts



## COWHER (May 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. My name is Matthew and was a early member here and miss many of the people I used to be friends with. Varnyard/Bobby Dorton I miss you guys 
A little update. My tegu Barbossa is no longer with us. Thus my absence. My olde English bulldogge Lola us great and a ball of fun. My health is good (relatively) and I have been working on a new business venture. 

Anyway I am writing a paper and wanted to pose to you a question. 

Men in kilts. What do you think? Cool? Not cool? What do you think about people who wear them. Positive comments negative ones all welcome. I want to see what reactions come up from people on a forum unrelated to kilts or fashion. 
Let's have it. What do you think of kilts and those who wear them?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 27, 2011)

_What's not to like? _


----------



## slideaboot (May 27, 2011)

It depends...some people wear kilts because it's part of their heritage and they wanna pay homage--which I can get behind.

Other people wear kilts to make some sort of fashion statement like, "Ooooh, look at me! I'm wearing a kilt, and YOU probably thought it was a Catholic school girl skirt, didn't ya!?! NOPE!!! It's a kilt! Aren't I edgy?!?! Don't you wish you were as much of an "individual" as I am?" 

Not that I really give a frog's fat fanny what ANYBODY wears, I just think some people try too hard with their fashion with things like kilts. Unless, like I said, we're talking about people who wear kilts for special occasions to honor their heritage in some way. 

There's my 2 cents.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 27, 2011)

_ lol True that,.. but even then,.. that's a (for lack of a better word) people issue not a kilt issue._


----------



## Maro1 (May 27, 2011)

I don't know why they wear them. But if your running from the cops they would be more advantageous than the low rider jeans some wear


----------



## COWHER (May 27, 2011)

"lol True that,.. but even then,.. that's a (for lack of a better word) people issue not a kilt issue."

Oh but I also want to know what you think about the people who wear kilts not just the kilt itself. Awesome start so far!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (May 27, 2011)

_In that case I don't,.. it doesn't bother me one way or another_


----------



## Rhetoric (May 27, 2011)

When I was in high school my moms boyfriend bought one! lol, I thought it was pretty cool. He got it as part of his heritage, it was their clan colors. I don't think anything bad about it. My brother and I grew up with him and he's a great guy.

Some hispanics wear clothing that is more in tune with their roots, no one seems to care.


----------



## teguboy77 (May 27, 2011)

As far as people wearing a kilt,if its for there heritage thats up to them i have no problem with it lol.But as far as me wearing one not for me sorry.But i mean i would bash someone if they did i'd mind my own business as long as they dont bother me there ok cause then things will change.


----------



## Toby_H (May 27, 2011)

For those who wear them to honor their heritage... I have little to no opinion, other than it's nice that some people like to remember their roots...


For the others who wear them... it's nothing more than a thick skirt. And if you want to try out cross dressing, I think you shuold wear your skirt proudly but I also think you should admit you are wearing a skirt and are cross dressing...


----------



## montana (May 27, 2011)

I had to give it up ...

The ironing was driving me crazy ...


----------



## Toby_H (May 27, 2011)

I'll pay someone $2 for a good job photoshopping a skirt onto Montana's avatar pic.......


----------



## Rhetoric (May 27, 2011)

i second that


----------



## Jefroka (May 28, 2011)

I can care less what people wear, the color of their skin, their sexual orientation, etc...

Its all about how you treat others that counts and being true to your word.


...Jefroka


----------



## Gedy (May 28, 2011)

if you have the leggs for it


----------



## Maro1 (May 28, 2011)

One of our biggest problems are our eyes. We make tens of thousands of decisions based on what we see. I have a blind friend that makes no decisions on sight. He is also one of the friendliest people I know. Think about how many decisions you make each day using sight. It can keep you from personal interaction and it is that personal interaction that changes how you think.


----------



## Jefroka (May 28, 2011)

I believe shallow people make decisions using sight. It is my belief that people should be given the chance to be judged based on their true colors.


...Jefroka


----------



## Toby_H (May 30, 2011)

Jefroka said:


> I believe shallow people make decisions using sight.



Some may say it would be shallow to make such a judgement based on something that almost every does... and we cannot help but to do...

I fully agree we should not judge someone on the color of their skin, as this is not an expression or choice we make...

But to wear a kilt or not to wear kilt is a personal choice that expresses our 'true colors'. 

I do not think wearing, or not wearing, a kilt is enough information to like or dislike a person... it is a piece of information that the person is expressing to help us see who they are, or who they want to be...


----------



## montana (May 30, 2011)

Ten people in a life boat .... 

One has to go ....

Nine are dressed in jeans and Tee Shirts ... 

One in a kilt and knee socks ...................................


If you want to be different ... If you want to be special .... fine ...

But don`t expect the rest of us to go along with the [bone in your nose ]...


----------



## Jefroka (May 30, 2011)

Well now that you mention it, there was a guy I use to refer work to, but I had to draw the line when he put a horn through his nose. I could care less but certain customers would certainly be weary of his look, which included tattoos, ear and eye piercings and then the horn through the nose.

...Jefroka


----------



## Rhetoric (May 30, 2011)

Jefroka said:


> Well now that you mention it, there was a guy I use to refer work to, but I had to draw the line when he put a horn through his nose. I could care less but certain customers would certainly be weary of his look, which included tattoos, ear and eye piercings and then the horn through the nose.
> 
> ...Jefroka



Yeah where I work we can't have facial piercings, un-natural hair colors or visible tattoos... I still think its lame but the owner doesn't want to lose business. To me its a bummer because I no longer have my nose ring but I can't complain too much because its a job...


----------

